# Dream Trucks



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was just wondering what your guys or gals dream trucks are mine is a 2001 dodge 2500 ram pickup it has a 5.9 liter engine and i plan on getting a 4 inch suspension lift {anything over 5 your compensating} a train horn which might be illegal lol a visor for the top of the wind shield a pair of stainless steel truk nuts 35 inch tires new LED lights and road armor bumpers the downside is that it only gets around 14 MPG but it is a Bad Ass Truck post yours


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

OH YEAH


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Dubya i believe that is over 5 inches which means someone is compensating lol *


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

Look up Marauder SUV on Top Gear on Youtube.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

alright lol


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

i found one but so did the cats http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.5002684344174723&pid=1.7&w=240&h=146&c=7&rs=1


----------



## chelvis (Apr 15, 2013)

Heading out for dinner but will get back to this soon.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL haha


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 15, 2013)

I respect any man who loves his trucks and his guns as much as he does his family and his country


----------



## chelvis (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright this is gonna seem a little lame but, a 1987 Toyota hard body pick up truck. I know, I know a foreign car but there is a reason. This was the truck my old man use to drive and we would work on it on weekends together when I was younger. I loved that truck and was sad to see the tow truck take it to the junk yard when it finally died. 

Modification I would make, over sized off road tires, has to be 4x4, 3 inch lift (only 5'6" here I don't want to need a ladder to get into the cab), bull bar with winch, modified exhaust to be a smoke stack from the bed, safari lights and roller bars over the bed. Another weird request would be it would have to be a manual (think its old enough I wouldn't have to worry too much). I would move the gun rack from my current truck into this.


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2013)

1969 Ford Bronco for me!


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 16, 2013)

yeah lol sounds awesome the broncos are cool and chelvis that would be cool even for a foreign


----------



## chelvis (Apr 16, 2013)

Every time I think of a Bronco I think of OJ now, sad because those were some great cars. 

Thank, what can I say I like small older trucks, means I can actually fix them up with out a computer science degree. Down side is trying to find one with an approved CA catyi is impossible and putting one it would be way too expensive. Will have to wait till I move out of state again.


----------



## Josh (Apr 16, 2013)

This one's a little later than '69 but it's by no means an "OJ Bronco"!


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 16, 2013)

definetly looks cool the green is a good tone as well


----------



## chelvis (Apr 17, 2013)

Much nicer then the OJ one!


----------



## Dubya (Apr 17, 2013)

Josh said:


> 1969 Ford Bronco for me!


 In the early '70's Wide World of Sports used to show off road racing and those early Broncos won a lot of races. They called them "the indestructible Ford Bronco". International Harvesters were great too. Unfortunately, both rusted like crazy.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 20, 2013)

I love old trucks, mostly Fords. Not a huge Chevy fan and old Dodges are just alright. My dream truck has got to be this though.


----------



## Josh (Apr 20, 2013)

Niiiiice. It's so crazy to see the suspension move like that. Looks like a fun ride


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, travel for days. I'm sure the build cost a ton of money. I have a friend who has a Bronco with a Cummins in it. Absolutely awesome truck.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 21, 2013)

Brenden, I forgot to mention that if you hang those chrome Truck Nutz from the trailer hitch, you will probably never get to procreate with any woman that does not require inflating. Those things shout out "Hey, look at me! I'm white trash!". Spend your money on a bobble head instead.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## bfb345 (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah fords are number three on my list gmc would be second the old sierra are nice


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 21, 2013)

Naw ill be fine lol they will be attracted by them cause there life sized haha


----------



## chelvis (Apr 22, 2013)

So how bout those trucks. 

I see no one said that there dream truck is one of those new hybrid trucks they are coming out with. Woooo a whole 30 miles to the gallon but the horse power to a lame race horse. I rather pay the gas prices then deal with that. Not to mention I like the sound of a good engine starting up each morning when I turn the key, its going to be a long time before I switch to a hybrid engine... not to mention looking under the hood is like opening up a computer tower 

Anyone ever gone bio-diesel? An old co-worker did that to his 1500 and every time he drive around it smelt like burger, made me hungry all the time. He said that it wasn't too hard and that power and performance wasn't lost, look thing considering the 5th wheeler he's got.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 22, 2013)

lol. When we are working at out local zoo, the lawnmower they had had been converted to a recycled peanut oil burning engine. The inventor went to all the local fast food places to get old oil to use for fuel. Whenever they mowed grass, it smelled like french fries, yum. That was back in 2001 I think.


----------



## Dubya (May 3, 2013)

The price of waste vegetable oil is going up as more people are catching on to it. Restaurants are selling it now. Chelvis, you c0mmie, look me up on FB and friend me so I can give you a hard time about your ideology. I can't do it here. PM me.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol


----------

